# For Sale Forum?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rocko said:


> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumrules.html
> 
> Forum rules - item 7
> 
> ...


I think this is a GREAT idea.

Obviously disclaimers apply, TCF not responsible for anything bla bla bla... but would be nice to have a place to advertise our old TiVo gear...


----------



## BuggyBoyVT (May 4, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> I think this is a GREAT idea.
> 
> Obviously disclaimers apply, TCF not responsible for anything bla bla bla... but would be nice to have a place to advertise our old TiVo gear...


I agree. I've been a member for 8 years and could have used this type of forum multiple times both to sell AND buy!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I too would like a for sale and wanted forum. Many times over the years I have stumbled across great deals I could have shared with the forum.

For example I bought a working LIFETIME Series 2 for 20$ at Goodwill that I had no use for (no remote or power cord).


----------

